
Using Notepad for Logging - tosh
https://twitter.com/nikitonsky/status/1265268383777460224
======
augustoproiete
[https://github.com/augustoproiete/serilog-sinks-
notepad](https://github.com/augustoproiete/serilog-sinks-notepad)

